# Redline Time Attack 2009 Final Round Pictures @ Auto Club Speedway Fontana



## xknowonex (Sep 9, 2009)

Redline Time Attack 2009 Final Round Coverage @ Auto Club Speedway Fontana

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.










More Pictures from Event:

The Perfect Exposure: Redline Time Attack Auto Club Speedway Final Round Coverage


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice pictures


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very awesome


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very nice pics !!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pics , how did the AMS EVO get on? remember reading the build thread on there site some time ago.


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics.

The R35 is pure sex.

the Scoobie is,well,a bit lairy looking with the wing on the roof.


Cool pics though.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

wow!

bob


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks!! Amazing machines


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

great pics of some awesome cars:clap:

thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Same as above .. Is it just me or dose the GTR look awesome .. i think it was said above sex on wheels !!


----------

